# Operation Pedestal



## nick olass (Apr 30, 2009)

The wife's father was on the EAGLE when she went down in the Med', luckily he survived. Some years ago there was a TV do***entry called Operation Pedestal which showed the EAGLE being sunk, this really upset the father in law, and understandably he would not talk about it. If you have any information you can share with me, I would be grateful to you. Best Regards, Nick Olass.


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Nick, there is lot of information about Operation Pedestal; best thing would be to Google. Here a wee taster.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/2289714.stm
http://members.fortunecity.com/rwbrown1942/Busterssite/id18.html


----------



## peter drake (Jan 16, 2009)

Nick
If you Google HMS Eagle British Aircraft carrier WW11 you will get her full history
Pete


----------



## nick olass (Apr 30, 2009)

Pete,

Thanks for the info, and hello nice to meet you.

Regards Nick


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

There's a book by Michael Pearson called "The Ohio and Malta", of which you might be interested, because it pertains directly to Operation Pedestal. It was a pivotal battle in the Mediterranean campaign and one of the epic naval engagements of World War II. Operation Pedestal was a vitally important convoy, the object of which was to re-supply Malta at a critical juncture and keep that island bastion in the war. The Ohio, which was the only tanker in the convoy, was loaded with aviation fuel for the British aircraft based on the island. The Eagle, which was there to provide air support, was sunk almost at the beginning of the operation. Most of the other ships involved didn't make it through, either. However, through almost super-human efforts on the part of the seamen involved. the Ohio did. Since then the Ohio episode has been a source of great pride both to the Royal Navy and the British Merchant Navy.


----------



## nick olass (Apr 30, 2009)

Hiya Klaatu83,
I'm sorry for the delay in responding to your post, I just could not get on the net. My daughter has promised to buy me the book "The Ohio and Malta" for my next birthday. Have you heard the saying "when the ships were made of wood, the men were made of steel"? I have a new saying, "the ships on Operation Pedestal were made of steel, but the men were made of diamonds". What sheer guts and bravery these lads showed, I salute them, and I hope that what did is not forgotten, but with the attitude of youngsters today I wonder. If any of you guys that read this post had any involvement in Operation Pedestal, I thank you.

nick olass


----------



## Jack Salmon (May 10, 2009)

Hi,
My Dad served on the Rodney, he was involved in Pedestal, taking aircraft to Malta.


----------



## Ivor Lloyd (Jul 18, 2005)

Jack Salmon said:


> Hi,
> My Dad served on the Rodney, he was involved in Pedestal, taking aircraft to Malta.


My friend RAF who is now 93 was one of those who flew off the EAGLE for Malta in 1942.
He says that he took passage as passenger on HMS Charybdis to Gibraltar.
The Spitfires which were crated came by Merchant ship and were assemblrd in Gib then taken out by Barge and hoisted aboard the Eagle


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

nick olass said:


> The wife's father was on the EAGLE when she went down in the Med', luckily he survived. Some years ago there was a TV do***entry called Operation Pedestal which showed the EAGLE being sunk, this really upset the father in law, and understandably he would not talk about it. If you have any information you can share with me, I would be grateful to you. Best Regards, Nick Olass.


Hi Nick, Type in and click on Operation Pedestal to find out about that convoy, 14 ships, 54 naval escorts, 4 cargo ships and the tanker Ohio got through, i can imagine how the crews felt as they were cheered into Malta.
Did read that years ago any surviver of that convoy would be awarded The Freedom of Valetta.


----------



## nick olass (Apr 30, 2009)

A big hello to Jack Salmon, Ivor Lloyd and is it Eddie Martin.
I really thought that this thread had run it's course, but thanks to you lads I'm gathering more info. Ivor, you say your 93 year old mate flew off the Eagle, well the plane he was on could well have been serviced by my father in law, an aircraft mechanic. Eddie I'm trying hard to access the info about the convoy, but I'm still a bit useless with my computer, I'll get it eventually.

All the best Lads Nick Olass


----------



## florian (May 17, 2009)

*Operation Pedestal.*

Operation Pedestal was also known as the Santa Maria Convoy.

The five ships that made it to Malta arrived on the 15th August and that is the feast of Santa Maria in Malta. One of the major feasts which is celebrated in about six localities on Malta and also on the sister Island Gozo.

I was 11 yrs of age and remember that day very well. The whole Island was shaking from end to end when the German bombers came over to finish off the five ships. 

The Maltese still believe that the Saint saved the Island.

One of the bravest efforts by the Royal Navy and the Merchant Navy men.

http://www.usmm.org/malta.html


----------



## nick olass (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you for this latest info Florian; just when I thought that everything that could be said about Operation Pedestal had been said on this forum, you and other great blokes come up with something new; I'm wondering what next. One day I will go to Malta and try to imagine what it must have been like in those dark days, but like you, I have the highest regard and admiration for the brave lads on the convoy and the people of Malta.

My very sincere regards to you Florian and everyone else who have helped me in this research.

ps E.Martin Could you post your info to again, my computer went down and I lost it all. Thanks Mate.

Nick Olass


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Nick, Quite some years ago, Channel 4 commissioned a do***entary on this convoy and as, at the time, the operation was extensively filmed by the British and Italians, there existed a reasonable amount of film to fill an hour's T.V. program. Additionally, many of the people involved in that drama were still alive at the time the do***entary was made, and they contributed their recollections. I personally knew several of the people involved and, since the film was shown, have succeeded in contacting others. Three of those happen to be, Bob Sanders, an AB who was in the Brisbane Star; a nephew of Captain Neville Riley of the famed Brisbane Star and Geoffrey Wellum, Battle of Britain fighter pilot who wrote a most excellent book, "First Light" which included a chapter on his participation in flying a Spitfire off of HMS Furious, to Malta. (Penguin Books published First Light just a few years ago and I'm sure it would be easy to obtain a copy). 
I have recently had my copy of the Channel 4 video film transposed onto DVD and would willingly give you a copy provided this does not offend copyright law. As far as I know the film is unobtainable for purchasing: in fact I was recently approached by a film director who, despite being in the business, had found it impossible to acquire a copy until he had contacted me via the SN web-site. 
Perhaps, Nick, you could give me your address by sending a Private Message. Regards, Hugh.


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hello again Nick,
For some of the convoys that the Eagle was involved with.
http://www.convoyweb.org.uk/hague/index.html
Click on Ship Search and put in Eagle, you will have to scroll down to the bottom of the page.
Regards
Ian


----------



## nick olass (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello again to you Ian
As usual, you are a mine of info', where do you find it, do you live in a library? Hoots. Thanks Ian.
Regards 
Nick


Hello to you Hugh,
Thank you very much for a really interesting and informative post. With yours and all the other lads information, I am gathering together a fine collection of material. I intend to put it all in a large album for the grandsons who are showing a lot of interest, unlike their fathers. I've let them read all these posts, and they seem stunned, by the fact that people of our generations want to help each other so much. Long may it continue. The film do***entary on channel 4 you mentioned Hugh; thank you for the offer,but like you I have a video of it that I watch from time to time, it always gives me a lump in my throat to watch it. I think I will also have it transfered to DVD. W H Smiths seem pretty confident that they can get a copy of "First Light" for me, when they do I'll let you know.
Regards
Nick


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Looking through Lloyd's War Losses Vol. I regarding the Tanker Ohio O.N. 168296. from Operation Pedestal. Lloyd's states one crew and one gunner killed during the operation to relieve Malta. Found the gunner through the Deaths at Sea Register and is confirmed as:

BROWN, Gunner, PETER, 1823820, 7/4 Maritime Regt., Royal Artillery. 13 August 1942. Age 38. Son of Ellen Brown, of St. Helens, Lancashire

Nothing on any crew member registered within the CWGC, until I found an entry in the December 1942 Register for Ohio and a Steward named Raymond Banner from Methil who is recorded as dying on the 26th September 1942 at Malta from Peritonitis. I'm going to see if I can find where he is buried, Seems terrible that someone who survived what he went through and to die anyway and be completely forgotten is unjust.

There are 11 Merchant Seamen buried on Malta on the Capuccini Naval Cemetery. Two are recorded as official war dead while the other nine are recorded as "non war dead" though their graves are looked after by the Commission. Why has Raymond Banner been forgotten.

Official War Grave Status

BUSHELL, Third Engineer Officer, WILLIAM, R.F.A. Celerol. Merchant Navy. 20th July 1944. Age 47. (served as WILCOCK,). Son of William Bushell, and of Margret Elizabeth Bushell (nee Wilcock); husband of Mary Ellen Bushell, of Rishton, Lancashire. (Recorded in the Deaths at Sea Register August 1944. p.4. Cause of death. Drowning, Asphyxia)

PHILLIPS, Able Seaman, JAMES HANDEL, M.V. Dunedin Star (London). Merchant Navy. 28th September 1941. (Recorded in the Deaths at Sea Register February 1942. p.12. Cause of death. Enemy Action. Shock. Compound fracture of right Tibia & Fibula) Dunedin Star had been sailing in convoy in "Operation Halberd"

"Non War Dead" graves looked after by the CWGC.

AH KWONG, Sailor, Merchant Navy. 12th December 1946. (Can not trace without knowing ships name)

***MINGS, Able Seaman, R, SS 'Rallus'. Merchant Navy. 20th January 1943. (Recorded in the Deaths at Sea Register August 1943. p.10. Cause of death. Acute TB & Broncho Pneumonia)

DINIZ, Chief Steward, MAURIUS, S.S. "Derwent Dale.". Merchant Navy. 28th January 1944. (Recorded in the Deaths at Sea Register March 1944 p.2. Cause of death. Pulmonary TB)

DIXON, Ordinary Seaman, ALEXANDER, SS 'Empire'. Merchant Navy. 22nd February 1944. (Not recorded in the Deaths at Sea Register)

KENNEDY, Fireman, P, S.S. "Brittany Coast.". Merchant Navy. 18th July 1944. (Recorded in the Deaths at Sea Register August 1944 p.4. Cause of death. Drowning)

LYNCH, Engineer Officer, JAMES, Merchant Navy. 1st March 1942. (Can not trace without knowing ships name)

McDOWELL, Cook, WILLIAM, S.S. "Avon Coast.". Merchant Navy. 24th December 1943. (Recorded in the Deaths at Sea Register February 1944 p.16. Cause of death. Drowning, Asphyxia)

SLEIGHT, Chief Steward, FRANK, RFA Blue Ranger. Merchant Navy. 5th May 1947. (Recorded in the Deaths at Sea Register May 1947. p.3. Cause of death. Asphyxia by hanging)

SUMNER, Quartermaster, NELSON, City of Canterbury. Merchant Navy. 7th November 1943. (Recorded in the Deaths at Sea Register December 1943. p.2. Cause of death. Pneunoccal Meningitis)


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

A Bob Sanders, who was an A.B. aboard the Brisbane Star, once told me the story of Edward Corfields's loss. Edward was a greaser in the ship and Bob was a mate of his, and at the time the Brisbane Star had been torpedoed and left the convoy and was heading for Tunisian territorial waters, he and Edward were having a cuppa in the mess-room when they heard the sound of aircraft. On going on deck to see what was going on, Edward was the first to emerge on the open deck just as a bomb exploded alongside. He was wounded by a splinter and was later taken ashore by Tunisian Vichy French authorities who had stopped the ship and tried to prevent them proceeding on the way to Malta.
Bob then knew nothing of Edward's fate until I happened to be given a photograph, taken by a friend of an old Blue Funnel engineer when he was visiting the Tunisian military cemetary and noted the unusual appearance of an M.N. headstone amongst the military ones.
See HERE for the photograph.


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Sadly two years later Edward Corfield's son Edward Corfield Jnr. was lost when the Empire Heritage was sunk 8th September 1944


----------



## nick olass (Apr 30, 2009)

Hiya Billy1963
Either you have a secretary to type for you, or more likely, you've got cramp with typing your post here. Wow, you really are a marvel Billy lad, it must have taken you hours digging up all this info', but thanks for all your effort. When you see the powers that be, awarding millions of pounds to the Royal Opera house in London or the Royal Ballet Twiddlydees, and then remember that those lads who lost their lives have not been shown the respect that they deserve, so I'm with you on this one Bill.

Regards
Nick


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks Nick,

We have a lead http://website.lineone.net/~stephaniebidmead/tabraxia.htm I now need to find some official do***entation proving Raymond Banner is buried there and find his plot number. There are three other Merchant Seamen buried at Ta'Braxia Cemetery. All three are recorded by the CWGC as war dead, though two of them do not fall into this category under the Commissions rules and guidelines.

SMITH, Chief Steward, WILLIAM JOHN, S.S. Princess Kathleen. Merchant Navy. 15th April 1943. Age 53. Husband of Dorothy Ann Smith, of Knotty Ash, Liverpool. Div. 2. Grave 25. (Recorded in the Deaths at Sea Register April 1943, p.24. Cause of death. Labor Pneumonia)

WARRACK, Able Seaman, J, S.S. Essex (London). Merchant Navy. 3rd February 1941. Age 27. Son of William and Helen Warrack, of Kenilworth, Warwickshire. Div. 9. Grave 32. (Recorded in the Deaths at Sea Register March 1941, p.26. Cause of death. Injuries received by enemy action)

WILLIAMS, Able Seaman, CLARENCE RICHARD, S.S. Don. Merchant Navy. 17th May 1945. Age 51. Son of Richard and Selina Williams, of Goole, Yorkshire. Div. 6. Grave 8. (Recorded in the Deaths at Sea Register June 1945, p.20. Cause of death. Heart failure)

Ta'Braxia is a civil burial ground on the south-eastern side of Pieta Military Cemetery. Pieta is the name of a village and a creek at the head of Marsamuscetto Harbour, near the base of the peninsular on which Valletta stands. The cemetery is 2 kilometres from Valletta and is approached by the main road running north-west to Sliema. Where this turns towards the head of Pieta creek it leaves, on the left hand side, the cemeteries of Ta-Braxia and Pieta. At the bottom of Ta-Braxia Cemetery there is a sign post indicating Pieta Cemetery at the beginning of the street "Triq id Duluri" (Our Lady of Sorrows Street)


----------



## nick olass (Apr 30, 2009)

*Operation Pedestal and Billy 1963*

Hiya Bill
You really are driven. What I want to know is, what are you on, cause I wouldn't mind some of it myself. Iv'e just come up with a new name for you Bill; Billy the Bulldog, because when you get the bit between your teeth, you wont let go. I'm sure everyone on this site admires you for what you are doing, keep it up old son.

Regards

Nick


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

nick olass said:


> Hiya Bill
> You really are driven. What I want to know is, what are you on, cause I wouldn't mind some of it myself. Iv'e just come up with a new name for you Bill; Billy the Bulldog, because when you get the bit between your teeth, you wont let go. I'm sure everyone on this site admires you for what you are doing, keep it up old son.
> 
> Regards
> ...


Just adrenalin and the fact it's annoying that the rules governing the deaths and commemoration of Merchant Navy war dead is a shambles and needs to be addressed and changes made. Raymond Banner is just one such case amongst thousands, which can be highlighted to help the change. I have already transcribed the Deaths at Sea Register covering September 1939 to December 1940 and have found over 1000 Merchant Seamen who while serving their country during WWII and died at sea, do not fit the rules regarding official commemoration.

Thanks to my contact Vincent Borg in Malta who has visited Ta' Braxia Cemetery and found a plaque which reads:

Raymond Banner
Born in Scotland
on the 26-02-1917
died 28-09-1942

Remembered by his
Twin brother
OGILVIE

It is apparently attached to the headstone of this man.

WILLIAMS, Able Seaman, CLARENCE RICHARD, S.S. Don. Merchant Navy. 17th May 1945. Age 51. Son of Richard and Selina Williams, of Goole, Yorkshire. Div. 6. Grave 8.

Photograph to follow shortly.


----------



## nick olass (Apr 30, 2009)

*Operation Pedestal and Ships Nostalgia*

I've just been looking through Wikepedia for OHIO info, wow, I'm gobsmacked, right there, is SNs version of Operation Pedestal, for all the world to see. I'm so proud for all you wonderful guys that made this possible,I just got the ball rolling by asking a question. Well done methinks.

A very happy Nick Olass(Thumb)


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks to Vincent Borg in Malta who visited Ta' Braxia Cemetery for me and found where Raymond Banner is buried and kindly took the attached photograph. It is now known he shares the same plot with another Merchant Seamen buried in 1945, but has been overlooked by the CWGC. I am awaiting some records from Kew to confirm he was on the Ohio and will forward onto the CWGC. I am also hoping to obtain a death certificate which would also be most helpful. I've dealt with the Commission on numerous occasions and the more facts I can present to them will be in our favour to have Raymond officially remembered.

Lest we forget.


----------



## nick olass (Apr 30, 2009)

*Billy 1963 - The SN Bloodhound for Operation Pedestal*

I think a very big round of applause from all at SN is due to Bill. He has shown a dogged determination, in getting recognition and justice for our lads that lost their lives overseas; this to me anyway, is the work of a special person, thanks Bill.

Regards
Nick


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

I have spent the day at Yarmouth on the Isle of Wight for the Old Gaffers Festival.I saw a tent with photos of diving gear etc.I started chatting to a very friendly guy with masses of badges etc on his tunic.
As I was in conversation I did not see names written down so I am going by the spoken word, his name was TIM HUTCHINSON ? and he is 87 years young.He was head diver on HMS Belfast at the time of the Korean War.
He had driven down from Gillingham where he lives to attend the festival
No VIP treatment for him. What a remarkable man.He spoke with pride of having the last survivor of the OHIO as his friend ( Alan Shaw ???)and said he was very well.I did mention SN to him but I don"t think he was familiar with it.Whilst I was there a woman reporter was urging him to write his story or at least record it.
When I added that recording would be a lot easier for him he replied
"I know I should " but will he?.
I am posting this as I noticed this thread tonight.I do hope it is relevant to this thread?


----------



## nick olass (Apr 30, 2009)

scorcher said:


> I have spent the day at Yarmouth on the Isle of Wight for the Old Gaffers Festival.I saw a tent with photos of diving gear etc.I started chatting to a very friendly guy with masses of badges etc on his tunic.
> As I was in conversation I did not see names written down so I am going by the spoken word, his name was TIM HUTCHINSON ? and he is 87 years young.He was head diver on HMS Belfast at the time of the Korean War.
> He had driven down from Gillingham where he lives to attend the festival
> No VIP treatment for him. What a remarkable man.He spoke with pride of having the last survivor of the OHIO as his friend ( Alan Shaw ???)and said he was very well.I did mention SN to him but I don"t think he was familiar with it.Whilst I was there a woman reporter was urging him to write his story or at least record it.
> ...


Hiya Scorcher,
Thank you for sharing your info' with me; TIM HUTCHINSON and his mate ALAN SHAW both sound like real nice blokes, and you don't sound so bad yourself.
Regards Nick


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

nick olass said:


> Hiya Scorcher,
> Thank you for sharing your info' with me; TIM HUTCHINSON and his mate ALAN SHAW both sound like real nice blokes, and you don't sound so bad yourself.
> Regards Nick


Thanks Nick....but I should not be mentioned in the same breath.I always feel very humble in the presence of such men.Glad you found it of interest.(Thumb)


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Scorcher,
I think you should do a bit of arm twisting for them to join, Tim sounds just the chap to produce some very interesting threads to join yours and Stans (Thumb) 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Steve Woodward said:


> Scorcher,
> I think you should do a bit of arm twisting for them to join, Tim sounds just the chap to produce some very interesting threads .............
> Cheers
> Steve


Thank you Steve. I did mention SN to him without getting him in an arm lock ! After your prompt I will indeed try to locate a contact to him.I did record a short conversation with him.One possible link may be H.M.S.BELFAST as he is a member of the reunion group associated with it. I was surprised after searching the SN gallery that the only two links were
from Stan Mayes" gallery as second vessels listed? I will contact H.M.S. BELFAST and upload any result. His name may be HUTCHISON? or HUTCHINSON?


----------



## BlythAB (Jul 12, 2020)

Just joined this group as ex MN myself
I know this an old thread but thought I could give some further information on a couple of people mentioned above. Alan Shaw was my f.i.l. , who was on the OHIO sadly passing away in 2015 aged 92. He was a good friend of Raymond Banner and visited his grave every time he returned to Malta eventually paying for a plaque to be placed on the grave saying he was on the OHIO.
We as a family were allowed to scattered his ashes at Senglia Point in Valletta harbour at a ceremony in August 2017 which was attended by a lot of dignitaries in recognition.
My wife seems to think that it is Jim Hutchinson and we think he is still alive but not 100% sure.
Alan never said much about his experience to his family as we were only made aware when contact was made about the grand reunion in Malta for the survivors in 2002
2nd photo shows Alan on the left and Jim Hutchinson at Malta in 2009?


----------

